# Power Point Gliederung in der Folie



## evoleena (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr!

Habe da ein Problem und weiß nicht wies geht, bzw. nach was ich suchen könnte!
und zwar habe ich solche Präsentationen schon gesehen, wo die Gliederung durch die ganze Präsentation auf den Folien zu sehen war, und die wo man gerade ist, ist etwas hervorgehoben.
ich möchte auch gerne sowas machen aber ich weiß nicht wie!
vielleicht hat das von euch jemand schon mal gemacht und kann mir schnell helfen

tschau
evo


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Hi
Ich hab das schon des öfteren gemacht, ist eine sehr übersichtliche
Art zu präsentieren und kommt gut an. Leider aber gibt es keine
Funktion bei Powerpoint über die man dies einrichten könnte.
Du nimmst also einTextfeld und schreibst deine Übersicht darein,
das kopierst du dann auf jede neue Folie. Die Herforhebung
musst du dann einfach durch Farben realisiern. 

Gruß Benny


----------

